# المنتديات الإسلامية > المكتبة الصوتية الإسلامية >  >  قصيدة اسير بحبك اني للرادود عادل الرماحي

## لاطم على فاطم 2

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته












اتمنى انكم بخير,,








قصيدة جديده ورائعة ان شاء الله تنال استحسانكم











القصيده بعنوان : أسير بحبك آني سهم حبك رماني

اداء الرادود الحسيني : عادل الرماحي

كلمات الشاعر ميثاق المالكي

الاخراج والهندسة الصوتية سيد خالد البطاط


للتحميل 


http://www.mediafire.com/?5636rawnnpf041v



*كل الشكر لموفر القصيدهـ ؛ *













ان شاء الله القادم قريب
















نسألكم الدعاء









بالتوفيق

----------

عفاف الهدى (03-14-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

جاري التحميل
موفقين

----------


## لاطم على فاطم 2

مشكورين على المرور

----------

